# tanks



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

i know this is a very "vague" type question but i really take onboard any advice thats given to me and appreciate any help too, i just want to ask what would be the "ideal" size tank to stock fish like :angelfish, silver sharks, clown loaches etc, i have 2 angelfish in a 75Liter tank (they came with the tank when i bought it) aswell as another 2 babies in a 60Liter tank(also came with that tank) i really dont want to get rid of them as they are amazing fish


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know about the others but Clown Loaches need 100 + gallon tanks. They are wonderfully playful fish to have but they need lots of room since they grow so big.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This question is answered in our profiles; second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. The minimum tank size, minimum number of the species, compatibility, etc are all covered in the profile of each species.

I'll just say off the top that you are looking at a very large tank for some of these.;-)

Byron.


----------

